# 2 Short Videos of ProjectQG18DE



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

These aren't top quality vids or anything special, I was just testing my camera. Thought I'd post it hear for all the QG18DE guys to hear what a 1.8 sounds like with the bolt-ons  

Video 1 

Video 2 

BTW, no thats not a backfire on the first video, I was revving at my wife, who was filming.


----------



## Sr20kidD (Apr 30, 2002)

hehe sounds like farts to me.. lol

sounds nice..


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Hmmmmm i dont know why but it didnt open for me. Maybe its my comp thats been acting up. 


Khem


----------



## Sentra Styling (Apr 30, 2002)

Keith links aren't working for me either...


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I dunno why they aren't working for you guys. I checked them again and they worked.


----------



## khemicol (May 1, 2002)

Nothing for me yet. Is there a special way to open them?
Ive down the left and right click thing.


Khem


----------



## MyGXEisFaster (May 26, 2002)

Not working for me as well.


----------



## KSipmann (Apr 19, 2002)

I think I fix them, but if it doesn't work try going here...this is where they are listed now.

http://groups.msn.com/ksipmann/page.msnw


----------

